# Sudwala Rental for World Cup



## robtug (Oct 25, 2008)

Just received email from Sudwala. If your timeshare falls in certain time in 2010 you can rent your unit for world cup soccer. This might be good option as the value is decreasing in rci and also offers alternative. Is anyone else thinking of putting it up for rental through sudwala management? Do you think its a good idea?


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 25, 2008)

I gave Niky one of my weeks for now, we will see what happens. I usually deposit them to RCI points account (Points for Deposit), but I think I can survive without them this year.


----------



## lbertera (Oct 26, 2008)

I gave my week to rent to Niky also.


----------



## gretel (Oct 28, 2008)

I also gave my week to rent.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 2, 2008)

What week(s) were they again? Thx.


----------



## philemer (Nov 2, 2008)

muranojo said:


> What week(s) were they again? Thx.



Google for 'world cup 2010' and you'll find a schedule of games. They're mostly mid-June to early July IIRC. My week 27 at Tenbury, in Durban, is going to be a HOT property.  One of the semi-final games occurs that week in Durban.


----------



## philemer (Nov 2, 2008)

lbertera said:


> I gave my week to rent to Niky also.



Are they guaranteeing you any $$ amount? Minimum?


----------



## DorotaG (Nov 3, 2008)

philemer said:


> Are they guaranteeing you any $$ amount? Minimum?




Look at my post here: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80725


----------



## kewanee (Nov 4, 2008)

philemer said:


> Are they guaranteeing you any $$ amount? Minimum?


If they are taken, the minimum is your annual levy.  Of course, we would hope for more  .  If not taken, we can then still bank them.  I said to go ahead with mine.


----------



## Susie (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think the offer of your levy being paid and giving up the week is a good enough offer.  They are not promising anything else!  Also once you let them have it, from what I understand it, you CANNOT take it back and give it to RCI.  i'M not sure what to do, but I'm not making any rash decisions...I


----------



## Blondie (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm just going to rent mine out myself. My levy is only around $200 so I know I can do better than that.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 8, 2008)

I miss the event by about one week.    My luck lately, LOL.


----------



## gretel (Feb 4, 2009)

*Update?*

Any news on the rentals? 

Blondie, have you had any interest on your private rental?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 17, 2009)

Just reading this now and actually have not listed it yet. Will do so some time this summer I guess.


----------

